# So, Now I Only Have....



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my beautiful little girl, Gaelic.....she has quite the drive and heart.....gonna hafta find her someone that _really_ wants to be into things...active things......she's such a sweet girl when home but get her out and she is all action....go, go, go, go, goooooo....


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't see the pictures! D:


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I could only see the first one as the other two looked blurred. But the first shot was a very nice picture (and cute too) of Gaelic. When you give the puppies away, are the new owners allowed to name them something different?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I see them now! I turned to my husband and was all... "So.... you wanna border collie puppy?"  And he's like.... "mmmmmm *grumble*"


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I see them now! I turned to my husband and was all... "So.... you wanna border collie puppy?"  And he's like.... "mmmmmm *grumble*"


 I showed my boyfriend and I'm like "see the Border Collie puppy that we aren't getting isn't it cute?!?!!?!" he's like "yeah it's cute, we aren't getting it" lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is beautiful.  Saying she needs an active owner makes me want her so bad. lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... Wasn't she the little girl I picked from the litter?  I really enjoyed the videos .... I hope she finds the perfect home!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I could only see the first one as the other two looked blurred. But the first shot was a very nice picture (and cute too) of Gaelic. When you give the puppies away, are the new owners allowed to name them something different?


 the other 2 are videos...that's why they're blurred.....

yeah, they are allowed to change their name....Cuil became Cooper, Luc is now Grac, and i don't know if they are changing Paddy and Pog's names....they still haven't decided...in the meantime, they are still Paddy and Pog. i do require they have LTK's (name) on the papers, however (LTK is LaTiKi shortened as ABCA only allows for 14 spaces)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought they were blurred as a warning to future owners: this dog does not sit still, ever. lol! She is adorable. I'd have to take up a meth habit to keep up with her, but it is tempting.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> I thought they were blurred as a warning to future owners: this dog does not sit still, ever. lol! .


This is exactly what I thought too


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

when she has had her playtime and is back in the house, she is not as busy...still ready to go at the drop of a hat, but also likes to cuddle (a bit)....super, super smart and so quick to pick things up....her brothers are, as well, but she just thrives on learning......


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

tirluc said:


> when she has had her playtime and is back in the house, she is not as busy...still ready to go at the drop of a hat, but also likes to cuddle (a bit)....super, super smart and so quick to pick things up....her brothers are, as well, but she just thrives on learning......


So, how much is meth these days?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

you know Brendon Frasier in George of the Jungle when he eats the coffee grounds? that's Gaelic when out and playing....but only about a quarter that (maybe less) when home and really does chill....will have an excellent off switch as she matures......loves to herd things. i'm trying to find some ducks to teat her on, but, so far, no luck


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

woow!!!!! got a call on Gaelic on Sat, wanting to see/take her Sun......right off the bat red flags went up when she was telling me about their male that has a figure 8 worn in his kennel.....i asked what she wanted another Border Collie for and it was, like, "oh, my husband has a male and we were looking to breed" "how big will she get?" i told her that my pups are sold on a non-breeding status until certain criteria is met and she ask what/how much it all costs.....so i tell her some of it and she says "so, you're asking $$$ for the dog and what does OFA cost (about $140 at 2yrs) and eye certs (about $55 done yrly, $180-200 DNA), plus the rest" then she says "well, let me think on this and i'll get back to you" BYE BYE......my pups are not going to sit in someone's "pen" and pop out litter after litter from start to finish....uh-uhhh, no way.....

IF she does call back, she's been sold....the woman can go to the other breeders around here that don't care what happens to their babies after they've got their money....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Well, at least she didn't know enough to be sneaky about it. I always feel bad for breeders when they sell to some con artist who seems amazing and then violates the contract and breeds the dog.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i was already on to her w/ the "male wearing a figure 8 in his pen"....she just thought there'd be no questions cuz most people don't care.....i'm very cautious when placing my pups....


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

So if they break the contract can you sue them or what happens?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

a breeder i knew a while back found out that a pup she sold that was pet quality and sold on a s/n was bred at 18 mo....she took the people to court and got the dog back and they had to pay for the spay.....she, also, got the pups......


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

tirluc said:


> a breeder i knew a while back found out that a pup she sold that was pet quality and sold on a s/n was bred at 18 mo....she took the people to court and got the dog back and they had to pay for the spay.....she, also, got the pups......


 oh I see, it's good that she found out  I'm glad that you are smarter than the average bear (sorry couldn't resist )


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> So, how much is meth these days?


Thanks for the laugh. Just what I needed after my workday.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I do like your pup. One day I will own a border collie and do all fun things with it. That will be my retirement dog and I have all the time in the world to take it to agility classes and herding classes. I have both of these lined up so when I do retire (won't be for some years) I will know where to take my dog. 
For now I have a mini American shepherd who acts like it is on meth. He has worn a figure 8 on my 10 acres because he always is on the go. 


Glad to see a breeder who won't sell their pups because of the red flag warning signals. Stick to your guns and a good home will come to that darling pup of yours/


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

out of my 1st litter of pups (almost 6 yrs ago and out of Grama to this girl) i had 2 that stayed w/ me till 7 mo and 10 mo....they were looked at by a lot of "wanna have" people but they just didn't fit the bill for the 2 pups.....this is where the biggest "loss" on breeding comes in, feeding/caring for the pups that stay w/ you for a long time (i say "loss" b/c i don't really figure it to be one...i get to enjoy the stayers for longer )


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

One of the pups I wanted when we were looking for our first dog was an 8-month old parti mini poodle. The breeder wouldn't give him to us because we both work full time. She said she wouldn't have a problem giving us a young pup because he would adjust, but the 8-month old she wouldn't consider because he was already used to having someone around all the time. I know she was looking for a home for this guy for while, and she didn't end up placing him with a family for another few weeks after. We got lucky finding Luna - she was also 8-9 months old at the time, she was the last unsold one from her litter, which worked out really well for us because she came to us potty trained, well-adjusted and with excellent manners (no mouthing, resource guarding, fearfulness etc. She didn't even know to "sit," but all the foundation was already there for great behaviour)


----------

